# Creaking Carbon Bike-?



## NPeak (Jun 2, 2008)

The creaking is starting to get to me...

I have a GT/Zaskar expert Carbon bike. probably 500-600 miles on it.
Sitting & normal power it is silent. But when going up a hill, or sprinting (ie; really pounding on the cranks) it creaks, squeeks & groans.

my first guess is bad bottom braket. But would it be bad after 500 miles...?
I did the only BB test I know of; I took the chain off- and the BB is smooth, tight and silent. Pedals are tight, cranks are tight...?

Makes the noise both seated & standing.

Any ideas?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Carbon frames have a habit of conducting sound so it can be rather difficult to find what's creaking based on where you here the noise coming from. If your bike has a press fit bottom bracket that's probably the culprit though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

customfab said:


> Carbon frames have a habit of conducting sound so it can be rather difficult to find what's creaking based on where you here the noise coming from. If your bike has a press fit bottom bracket that's probably the culprit though.


/thread


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a carbon hardtail and it was making a bit of noise that occurred in situations similar to what you described. It turns out the derailleur hanger was loose. A little bit of carbon paste and tightening up the hanger took care of the problem. The sound did resonate through the frame to the point I would have sworn it was from the bottom bracket. Check to see if the noise is present when both standing and sitting. My seatpost has been the culprit for noise in the past.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Just had a similar situation on my new hardtail build....turns out it was the headset, stem or bar connection. It would only squeak when standing and pedaling so I knew it was the front. 
Took it all apart, cleaned, carbon paste and torqued to spec and all is well.

Haven't had any issues with the pressfit BB yet, but it's only got 100 miles on it so far


----------



## NPeak (Jun 2, 2008)

fatcamper- I tightened the derailleur hanger- and it worked!! no more creaking. Thanks! I never would of thought of that.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

NPeak said:


> fatcamper- I tightened the derailleur hanger- and it worked!! no more creaking. Thanks! I never would of thought of that.


Don't just tighten it - take it off, apply a thin layer of grease to the surfaces that rub and put it back together. Anti-seize on the bolt if you have it.


----------

